# I need inspiration !!



## Orryette (Apr 17, 2012)

Think I'm having a cooking block. I need something new and wonderful to cook for my friends

 iv done dips, scallops, oysters, calamari, damper dips for entrees

And roasts, fish, pasta, salads, bbqs for mains 

I'm bored with all that I want something tantalizing !! 

Help pls!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 17, 2012)

Crepes

Individual Beef Wellingtons

Seafood stuffed manicotti or shells

Mexican BBQ

Roast a small pig

Beef Bourgonogne

Fish pie

Take a sourdough round and scoop out the bread. Butter with a compound butter and fill with breadcrumbs and different seafoods. Drizzle with butter and replace the lid. Bake at 350 for about 40 minutes. Slice and serve.

A seafood or savory cheesecake for an appetizer or lunch with a salad.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

*Inspiring Dishes from the Mediterranean*

Good Evening,

1) Paella Caldoso ( boullaibaise style ) with Seafood and Shellfish 

2) Paella Valenciana ( with chicken, sausage, mussels, clams, shrimp ) 

3) Lasagne with Traditional Bolognese Ragù and Bechamel and Antipasti ... 

4) Spanish Bar Tapas Theme: fried calamari, spicy wedge shaped fried potatoes, gambas al ajillo (shrimps with garlic in Evoo with dried red pepper chili flakes ), Spanish style Meatballs with Sherry and the main course; a roast Roast Suckling Piglet ... 

5) Greek Moussaka for the main, Greek Salad and Greek Meze for appetisers ... for eg: grape leaves with dill and lemon filled with pinenuts & rice, taramasalata, tzitziki, spanakopita etcetra ... 

6) THE MEDITERRANEAN TRILOGY: breads and crackers, A wine tasting and interntl cheeses from ewe´s milk, goat varieties and cow varieties. 


*** all depends of course, on how many, budget and palates of friends and family members, and product availability 

Kind regards.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the greek theme would be fun as well.

Starters: Hummus and veggies, pita, olives

Mains: 
Marinated, Skewered and grilled meat (lamb, beef or even chicken)
Spanakopita (nice do ahead)
Some nicely scented rice

Simple salad of greens and shredded beets and orange sections

Dessert can be a simple or complex and you want.
Icecream or Pastries
healthy idea -> watermelon and honeydew cubes drizzled with a sauce made from sugar, lime juice and chopped fresh mint.  Serve it with a snickerdoodle to make em smile (not so healthy).


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 17, 2012)

@ Janet,

The Greek theme is quite lovely as there is such an enormous selection ... and lots of spring products ... healthy cuisine ... 

Babaganuj and hummus plus taramasalata and tziziki are always fun with hot oven baked pita ... 

INDIAN: a variety of curries, tandoori spiced chicken or fish and Basmati are fab too ... 

Nice to see you posting,
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 17, 2012)

If you're looking for something challenging, curry is a good option. Last year I bought a book called "50 Great Curries of India" and had "curry night" once a week where I would try a different recipe from the book.

We didn't get through all 50 recipes - maybe half. But it was still a learning experience that taught me a lot of new and different flavor combinations, as well as learning spices that I previously had little or no experience with.


----------



## Orryette (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll try pretty much all of that it'll keep me going for a while


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been cleaning out my notebook of recipes that I've made which include notations on what worked, what didn't, and ideas to try next.  

I'm finding lots that I haven't made in a while that I'll be making soon.  It's a great place to find inspiration, and they are all tried and true.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 21, 2012)

I always find it fun and new to try a new ethnic cuisine.
I went through a Moroccan phase
Syrian Phase
Israeli phase
Indian Phase

I have a few book suggestions if you need. I would try to do what I do. Go buy  an awesome book like Aromas of Aleppo and make stuff you never had before and probably never would if you didn't make it yourself.


----------



## Barryl.ashworth (Apr 22, 2012)

I really like having interactive dinner parties where ill have lots if pizza dough easy and everyone makes their own pie. Topping choices are endless.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 22, 2012)

Barryl.ashworth said:


> I really like having interactive dinner parties where ill have lots if pizza dough easy and everyone makes their own pie. Topping choices are endless.



This was similar to what I was am suggesting.  The interactive party theme can be done in a variety of ways, such as a progressive dinner, where each of your friends is invited to make a part of the meal, be it appetizer, main course, or dessert.  Each portion is eaten at the home of the person who made it.

As for the kind of party suggested by Barryl.ashworth, pizza party is a good one, where everyone brings what they think will make the perfect pizza, and you supply the dough and oven.

Other party ideas include:
*Tamale party
*seafood party
*chili party
*pasta party (where each person is assigned to make a part of the total meal
*Pastie party
*pie party (can be savory or sweet)
*Cheese and fruits party
*Fondue party
*Racelette party
*Dolmas party
*cabbage rolls
*Egg Rolls
*taco party (each participant bring a different filling, i.e. shredded beef, carnie asada, seasoned ground beef, guacamole, sliced and shredded veggies, different cheeses, Mexican themed refreshment, etc.
*chocolate party (cakes, pies, confections, candies, drinks, etc.

That should be enough to keep everyone busy for a while, especially when added to the already amazing list you have been given by DC'ers.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

